# Canon EOS M3 Coming to USA



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 27, 2015)

```
<em>The Power and Versatility of an EOS Camera in a New Light</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., August 27, 2015 –</strong> Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the EOS M3, a compact and stylish interchangeable lens digital camera created for enthusiast photographers who demand premium performance. Fusing Canon’s outstanding image quality and DSLR-levels of control in a small and lightweight camera body, the EOS M3 camera offers the ability to capture important moments in outstanding detail.</p>
<p>At the heart of the EOS M3 camera is Canon’s latest and most advanced digital imaging technologies, including the company’s high-resolution 24.2 megapixel APS-C CMOS image sensor and its most advanced image processor, DIGIC 6, delivering premium quality stills and Full HD videos. Combined with super-fast AF performance, thanks to a new 49-point Hybrid CMOS AF III Autofocus System, this digital camera gives photographers the freedom to capture the beauty of movement. Advanced photographers will find everything they need at their fingertips, with intuitive DSLR-like dials and control, as well as access to the entire lineup of more than 80 Canon EF, EF-S and EF-M interchangeable lenses<span class="green">*</span>, all shrunk down into a compact, mirrorless body to take with them wherever they go. Advanced EOS camera technologies built into the EOS M3 camera include:</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>24.2 Megapixel APS-C Canon CMOS Sensor</strong>, with a sensitivity range from ISO 100 to 12,800 (expandable to 25,600 in H mode) paired with Canon’s proprietary DIGIC 6 Image Processor to capture high-resolution photos and Full HD videos with brilliant color and stunning detail.</li>
<li><strong>49-Point Hybrid CMOS AF III Autofocus System</strong> for fast and accurate autofocusing of stills and videos, up to 6.1x faster than the original EOS M.</li>
<li><strong>Front and Rear control dials</strong> for full manual operation and customizable functions as well as improved ease of use.</li>
<li><strong>Intuitive Touch Screen</strong> 3.0-inch tilt-type (180 degrees up/45 degrees down) ClearView II LCD screen (approximately 1,040,000 dots), perfect for quick focusing and shooting, easy menu navigation, and simple viewing of images and videos.</li>
<li><strong>Built-in Wi-Fi®<span class="green">**</span> and NFC<span class="green">***</span></strong> for streamlined photo sharing and wireless remote control.</li>
</ul>
<p>“Canon U.S.A. is bringing to market a new member of the EOS family – the EOS M3 – to help satisfy the market’s demand for high-quality compact cameras with large image sensors and interchangeable lenses,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “It is the ideal camera for advanced amateurs and enthusiasts looking for a compact interchangeable lens camera option with genuine EOS camera system support, performance and compatibility, as well as professional photographers looking for a full-featured compact secondary camera.”</p>
<p>Photographers familiar with other Canon EOS cameras will note the EOS M3’s interface is similar to Canon’s current EOS DSLR cameras, making operation easier for existing users. The LCD panel’s tilting capability makes it easy to shoot from various angles while the capacitive touch screen allows intuitive image capture and playback with easy-to-understand information and real-time controls.</p>
<p>The EOS M3 camera offers photographers the flexibility to unleash their creativity through its compatibility with Canon EF-M lenses as well as a wide variety of Canon EF and EF-S lenses when used with the optional Mount Adapter EF-EOS M. Other compatible Canon accessories include EX-series Speedlite flash units, Speedlite Transmitter ST-E3-RT, and Electronic Viewfinder EVF-DC1. Users will also have the ability to remotely capture and share images with Canon’s Camera Connect smartphone application<span class="green">**</span>, using the EOS M3’s integrated Wi-Fi® and NFC connectivity.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and Availability</strong>

Canon’s EOS M3 Digital Camera is scheduled to be available in early October 2015 for an estimated retail price of $679.99. An EOS M3 EF-M 18-55mm IS STM lens kit will be available in the customer’s choice of black or white for an estimated retail price of $799.99. Additionally, a two lens kit featuring the EOS M3 digital camera with the EF-M 18-55mm IS STM lens and the EF-M 55-200mm IS STM lens will be available for an estimated retail price of $1,049.00.</p>
<p>The following Canon lenses will also be available in early October:</p>
<ul>
<li>EF-M 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM wide-angle zoom lens for an estimated retail price of $399.99</li>
<li>EF-M 22mm f/2 STM compact prime lens in silver for an estimated retail price of $249.99</li>
<li>EF-M 55-200mm f/4.5-6.3 IS STM telephoto zoom lens for an estimated retail price of $349.99</li>
</ul>
<p class="p1"><strong>Camera Body & Kits:</strong></p>
<p class="p1"><span class="s1">Canon EOS M3 Body – Black: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/ICAM3B.html" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1180765-REG/canon_9694b001_eos_m3_mirrorless_digital.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1KPJGGi" target="_blank">Amazon</a></span></p>
<p class="p1"><span class="s1">Canon EOS M3 w/ EF-M 18-55mm IS STM Lens – Black: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/ICAM3BK.html" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1180767-REG/canon_9694b011_eos_m3_mirrorless_digital.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1hh1eUd" target="_blank">Amazon</a></span></p>
<p class="p1"><span class="s1">Canon EOS M3 w/ EF-M 18-55mm IS STM Lens – White: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/ICAM3WK.html" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1180766-REG/canon_9772b011_eos_m3_mirrorless_digital.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1KPJLdd" target="_blank">Amazon</a></span></p>
<p class="p1"><span class="s1">Canon EOS M3 w/ EF-M 18-55mm & EF-M 55-200mm Lenses – Black: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/ICAM3BK2.html" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1180768-REG/canon_9694b031_eos_m3_mirrorless_digital.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1LCGu6F" target="_blank">Amazon</a></span></p>
<p class="p1"><strong><span class="s1">EF-M Lenses:</span></strong></p>
<p class="p1"><span class="s1">Canon EF-M 11-22mm F4/5.6 IS STM Lens: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/CA1122.html" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1180779-REG/canon_7568b002_ef_m_11_22mm_f_4_5_6_is.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1Ijxzj3" target="_blank">Amazon</a></span></p>
<p class="p1"><span class="s1">Canon EF-M 55-200mm F4.5/6.3 IS STM Lens: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/CA55200.html" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1180778-REG/canon_9517b002_ef_m_55_200mm_f_4_5_6_3_is.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1LCGzHz" target="_blank">Amazon</a></span></p>
<p class="p1"><span class="s1">Canon EF 22mm F2 STM SL Lens: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/CA35142.html" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1180777-REG/canon_9808b002_ef_m_22mm_f_2_stm.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1LCGCmw" target="_blank">Amazon</a></span></p>
```


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 27, 2015)

Canon USA ... $679 for body only.

someone need to be fired. who in their right mind would purchase it for that when you can get it from Japan for less than $500 WITH the EVF?


----------



## scrup (Aug 27, 2015)

Canons answer to the a7. They are finally getting serious and.launching.in the us


----------



## SpartanII (Aug 27, 2015)

rrcphoto said:


> Canon USA ... $679 for body only.
> 
> someone need to be fired. who in their right mind would purchase it for that when you can get it from Japan for less than $500 WITH the EVF?



I understand what you're saying but consider the segment of people who would like to have a US Warranty and not deal with the potential hassle of a having a grey market camera.

Am curious on your thoughts. What would have been the ideal price for this in your eyes? Thanks.


----------



## vjlex (Aug 27, 2015)

Woohoo! Maybe now it has a chance of getting a little Magic Lantern love. 8)

Those prices are a bit steep though. I don't see too many takers if those prices are accurate. I got mine here in Japan for what was basically the equivalent of $450... that's WITH the EVF.


----------



## SpartanII (Aug 27, 2015)

shunsai said:


> Woohoo! Maybe now it has a chance of getting a little Magic Lantern love. 8)
> 
> Those prices are a bit steep though. I don't see too many takers if those prices are accurate. I got mine here in Japan for what was basically the equivalent of $450... that's WITH the EVF.



I'm torn between paying the price through B&H photo for the body vs buying a grey market. My reasons for a domestic purchase would be to play a rather small roll in this platform succeeding in the US and Canon putting more effort into this lineup. On the flip side, with the savings of going grey market, I have extra cash to buy more lenses for the M3 body.


----------



## bf (Aug 27, 2015)

My thoughts:
1- Canon bla bla ... Do you really need describe yourself as such? Emporreors are expired here up to my knowledge!
2- Canon M3 is returning at this year's fiscal year. Is it due to the need of H1b visa for something/somewhere/someone?
3- Pricing ... You got less than two months till thanksgiving! Let's see....
4- I may finally get ef-m 55-200! I won't pay more than $250 for it!


----------



## 1Zach1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Well this is nice I guess, mostly because I hope it means the M4 will be available here. Nice to see some lens updates as well.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 27, 2015)

1Zach1 said:


> Well this is nice I guess, mostly because I hope it means the M4 will be available here. Nice to see some lens updates as well.



I hear ya ... I probably would have consider this camera if it was available here on first release, but at this point I have already resigned myself to waiting for the EOS-M4.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 27, 2015)

SpartanII said:


> shunsai said:
> 
> 
> > Woohoo! Maybe now it has a chance of getting a little Magic Lantern love. 8)
> ...



If the price difference is significant, I'd go grey. With it being supported by CanonUSA, there is a better chance that it could be serviced. Or you can wait for sales/discounts to come around. I bought M1 with the 22 f/2 during the initial fire sale, and supplemented it with grey EF adaptor, 18-55, 11-22, and 55-200s (both 11-22 and 55-200 were sourced from Canada). The 55-200 is the only one that is less than a year old, so all the others are out of warranty anyway.


----------



## Bob Howland (Aug 27, 2015)

Etienne said:


> 1Zach1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well this is nice I guess, mostly because I hope it means the M4 will be available here. Nice to see some lens updates as well.
> ...


+1

Also, I wonder if the M4 won't be the replacement for the SL1, shaped like a miniature DSLR but with an EVF instead of an OVF.


----------



## Bob Howland (Aug 27, 2015)

rrcphoto said:


> Canon USA ... $679 for body only.
> 
> someone need to be fired. who in their right mind would purchase it for that when you can get it from Japan for less than $500 WITH the EVF?



OK, I guess that means I'm not in my right mind. Actually, the price with the lens isn't completely out of line with comparable Rebels, at least before the rebates.


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 27, 2015)

hahaha ... so Canon Japan has finally ordered Canon USA to sell the full EOS-M system in the US. Good on them! 
Should have already happened right at the start when the M3 was released. Back then those MSRPs might even have looked halfway acceptable. It is rather late in the game now. Fuji has sold quite many mirrorless cameras and lenses in the meantime. As well as Sony. Speaking of Sony, I hope they will now finally release the delayed A7000 and that it will be really good ... forcing Canon to soon follow up with a fantastic EOS M4 Pro (with EVF). That's the one I'd be interested in, since I already got the M (1) and all EF-M lenses.


----------



## 1kind (Aug 27, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> hahaha ... so Canon Japan has finally ordered Canon USA to sell the full EOS-M system in the US. Good on them!
> Should have already happened right at the start when the M3 was released. Back then those MSRPs might even have looked halfway acceptable. It is rather late in the game now. Fuji has sold quite many mirrorless cameras and lenses in the meantime. As well as Sony. Speaking of Sony, I hope they will now finally release the delayed A7000 and that it will be really good ... forcing Canon to soon follow up with a fantastic EOS M4 Pro (with EVF). That's the one I'd be interested in, since I already got the M (1) and all EF-M lenses.


Canon Inc. has no say as to what Canon USA would sell. If it was, the M2 would of been in the US and M3 would of been out sooner. Canon USA opted not to sell the M2 here in the states and finally decided to sell the M3. Could it be to prepare for the Mx? No one knows...only upper management at Canon Inc/USA would know.


----------



## noncho (Aug 27, 2015)

It's nice to have it officially there, but body only at the price of Sony A6000 + 16-50 kit or Samsung NX500 + 16-50 kit(which IMO are better cameras with a lot of native lenses)?


----------



## twagn (Aug 27, 2015)

Well, the M1 with 22mm f/2 kit was $799 in 2012 and we know how the pricing turned out.


----------



## roxics (Aug 27, 2015)

That's Rebel territory. lol
I see these cameras as lower in the line than the Rebel.
Maybe $400-$500 with lens and EVF tops. 
They look like point and shoot cameras. Not going to pay $800-$1000 for a point and shoot camera.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Aug 27, 2015)

That's too much when you can get the Sony A6000 for less with the A7000 coming out in a few months.


----------



## twagn (Aug 27, 2015)

Sportsgal501 said:


> That's too much when you can get the Sony A6000 for less with the A7000 coming out in a few months.



It is...If anyone is determined to own a EOS M3, wait at least until the M4 is available. The M4 should be on parr with the Rebel series or above.


----------



## brianboru (Aug 28, 2015)

No one mentioned that the EF-M 11-22mm is finally a US product too. 

The grey-market to US-warrantied price ratio on the M3 is not attractive but it is for the EF-M 11-22mm. One of Santa's elves may need to get me one this year.


----------



## bradfordswood (Aug 28, 2015)

Anyone who owns an M3 have any sample shots they'd like to share? If there's already a thread for this I apologize.


----------



## 1Zach1 (Aug 31, 2015)

brianboru said:


> No one mentioned that the EF-M 11-22mm is finally a US product too.
> 
> The grey-market to US-warrantied price ratio on the M3 is not attractive but it is for the EF-M 11-22mm. One of Santa's elves may need to get me one this year.



It's a new versions of it as well, correct? I don't remember the original have IS.


----------



## distant.star (Aug 31, 2015)

.
Sorry, but I "mentioned" it -- within 15 minutes of the announcement...

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27488.0




brianboru said:


> No one mentioned that the EF-M 11-22mm is finally a US product too.


----------

